# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Αψιμαχίες στην αγορά για την παροχή του φθηνού internet

## dimitriss

Πηγή:Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
Τρίτη, 14 Ιουνίου 2005 07:00




> Αψιμαχίες στην αγορά για την παροχή του φθηνού internet
> 
> 
> ΑΦΟΡΜΗ για νέες τηλεπικοινωνιακού τύπου... αψιμαχίες έχει καταλήξει να είναι η υπόθεση της παροχής φθηνής πρόσβασης στο γρήγορο internet (ADSL) στους ενεργούς φοιτητές των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ δηλαδή σε περισσότερους από 300.000 χρήστες.
> 
> Παρά την κυβερνητική εξαγγελία πρόσφατα, φαίνεται πως ακόμα και για ένα τόσο σοβαρό για τη χώρα θέμα, είναι δύσκολο να συγκλίνουν οι απόψεις της αγοράς, της κυβέρνησης και του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Άλλα εισηγείται η κυβερνητική επιτροπή που συστάθηκε για να κάνει την πρόταση εφαρμογής του μέτρου και άλλα ο ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT] Σχετικά άρθρα και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες με αποτέλεσμα οι ασάφειες να παραμένουν και το μέτρο να μην προχωρά.
> 
> ...


http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 060956.htm

----------


## nOiz

> Παρά την κυβερνητική εξαγγελία πρόσφατα, φαίνεται πως ακόμα και για ένα τόσο σοβαρό για τη χώρα θέμα, είναι δύσκολο να συγκλίνουν οι απόψεις της αγοράς, της κυβέρνησης και του ΟΤΕ.


Εδώ υπάρχει ένα λαθάκι θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι:





> Παρά την κυβερνητική εξαγγελία πρόσφατα, φαίνεται πως ακόμα και για ένα τόσο σοβαρό για τη χώρα θέμα, είναι δύσκολο να συγκλίνουν οι απόψεις της αγοράς και *της κυβέρνησης του ΟΤΕ*.


Αλλά ό,τι και να πούμε δε θα γίνουμε Ευρώπη ποτέ...

----------


## dti

Και μετά φωνάζουν μερικοί να μη προσφέρει ο Σύλλογος στα μέλη του δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Internet...

----------


## dimkasta

Από την άλλη βέβαια φαντάζεσται τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό για τους ISPs?

Άν οι φοιτητές έχουν τσάμπα Internet, ποίος θα "αγοράσει" ώστε να έχουν κάποια κέρδη και να μειώσουν ακόμη περισσότερο τις τιμές? Η γιαγιά μου?

Τους κόβουν από πίθανούς πελάτες, το πιο στάνταρ target group τους...

----------


## argi

Οι φοιτητές κάποτε τελειώνουν και απο την άλλη υπάρχουν και χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις (που ακόμα σχεδον παρακαλάνε για μια θέση σε κάποιο DSLAM...) και βέβαια για τις μικρες ή ατομικες επιχειρήσεις είναι ευκολία το DSL (flat rate) αλλα ακομα ειναι το κόστος σημαντικό για να μπορείς να προσφέρεις κάποια υπηρεσία από δικη σου γραμμή...

@rg!

----------


## dti

Σκέφθηκες οτι ένας φοιτητής που τελειώνει σε ένα χρόνο, θα έχει για άλλο ένα χρόνο σε χαμηλό κόστος (όταν μάλλον θα είναι φαντάρος αν είναι άνδρας) πρόσβαση και μετά εξοικειωμένος με το always on θα είναι ο καλύτερος πελάτης των εταιριών;
Το ίδιο θα συμβεί σε μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες φοιτητές σε λίγα χρόνια. Τί σημαίνει αυτό;
Αν αντέξουν 2-3 χρόνια οι σημερινοί ISP's θα έχουν έτοιμους πελάτες αύριο. Και όσο θα πέφτει το κόστος της πρόσβασης, τόσο και πιο πολλοί θα είναι αυτοί που θα είναι πρόθυμοι να έχουν adsl και always on πρόσβαση. 
Έχει δοκιμαστεί και αλλού (Κορέα, Ιταλία, κλπ.) που επιδοτήθηκε η ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν θεαματικά.

Δες το και διαφορετικά: 
Πόσοι από το awmn έχουν δική τους adsl, αν και θα μπορούσαν να έχουν τσάμπα internet μέσω κάποιου proxy;
Αρκετοί σε πληροφορώ.
Πόσοι από μας που είμαστε αρκετό καιρό συνδεδεμένοι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε χαμηλότερης ταχύτητας πρόσβαση, αλλά πάλι έχουμε επιλέξει κάτι περισσότερο;

----------


## Belibem

dti ++

----------


## pvas

Belibem ++

----------


## Vigor

"Χτυπάνε" την αγορά στο κατάλληλο target group, αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## ngia

Το adsl και γενικότερα η ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση είναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικότερο από το στενό πλαίσιο όπου έχουμε συνηθίσει να το βλέπουμε.
Το ώφελος που έχουν αποκομίσει οι κοινωνίες οι οποίες ενθάρρυναν τη μαζική διεύσδυση του σε όλα τα νοικοκυριά , με πολύ χαμηλές τιμές και με ευνοϊκές συνθήκες είναι σημαντικότατο σε πολλά επίπεδα.
Το βραχυπρόθεσμο ώφελος που βλέπουμε εμείς είναι να πουλήσουμε μερικές πόρτες παραπάνω και να κάνουμε απόσβεση σε αυτό σε 2 μήνες και να κατεβάσουμε κάνα τραγουδάκι.

Το μακροπρόθεσμο και πραγματικό ώφελος όμως είναι η πρόσβαση σε *ενημέρωση*, *πληροφόρηση*, *γνώση*. (σκεφτείτε πόσα από αυτά που γνωρίζουμε τα έχουμε μάθει μέσω του διαδικτύου)
Το μακροπρόθεσμο ώφελος αφορά επίσης και όλη την *αγορά* , αφού μιλάμε για περισσότερες και νέες υπηρεσίες, προϊόντα, τρόπο εργασίας, αποδωτικότητα, είναι με μια λέξη κάτι που μπορεί να κινήσει - ωθήσει μια ολόκληρη οικονομία σε πολλές πτυχές της.

Αυτός είναι άλλωστε ο λόγος που οι "εξυπνόφράγκοι" μας επιδοτούν - πιέζουν να πρωχωρήσουμε στην ευρυζωνικότητα.

----------


## dimkasta

dti++

ΑΛΛΑ

Όταν βγαίνουν εκπρόσωποι του ΟΤΕ και λένε ότι δεν ρίχνουμε τις τιμές γιατί δεν έχει καλυφθεί ο αριθμός που είχαμε προβλέψει τι καταλαβαίνουμε?

Ότι ποσώς του ενδιαφέρει τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον. Η νοοτροπία του δημοσίου τους σπρώχνει απλά να καλύπτουν τον πισινό τους και να μην τους ενδιαφέρει παραπέρα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μονοπώλιο είναι και θα είναι για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμη.

Οπότε το τσάμπα ίντερνετ στου φοιτητές μάλλον θα μετρήσει αρνητικά, παρά θα το δούνε σαν ευκαιρία για αύξηση της μελλοντικής πελατείας.

----------


## Vigor

To πολιτικό κόστος το επωμίζεται η Κυβέρνηση, ωραία ως εδώ.

Το οικονομικό κόστος, δεν σας έχει περάσει από το κεφάλι ποιος θα το επωμιστεί τελικά?

Όλοι εμείς οι φορολογούμενοι Έλληνες και οι μελλοντικά φορολογούμενοι φοιτητούληδες...  ::  

Γιατί σιγά μην κοστίζει 15 ευρώ τον μήνα για τον ΟΤΕ μια 512 ΑDSL...

----------


## andreas

Ποσο νομιζεις οτι κανει?

----------


## Vigor

Δεν δουλεύω στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά για υπολόγισε το κόστος πόσων DSLAM χρειάζονται για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών ανά την Επικράτεια, τις εργατοώρες των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ, το κόστος επέκτασης του υπαρχοντος δικτύου DSL σε όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας (σε κάθε πόλη υπάρχει και Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα) και μετά επανέλθου...  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν δουλεύω στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά για υπολόγισε το κόστος πόσων DSLAM χρειάζονται για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών ανά την Επικράτεια, τις εργατοώρες των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ, το κόστος επέκτασης του υπαρχοντος δικτύου DSL σε όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας (σε κάθε πόλη υπάρχει και Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα) και μετά επανέλθου...


Ναι γαμώτο. Αντί να έχει 30€ το μήνα κέρδος από τον κάθε συνδρομητή, θα έχει μόνο 3€... 
Και ένα δάκρυ κύλησε...

----------


## alsafi

Σας πληροφορώ ότι είμαστε Ελλάδα που ο καθένας κοιτάει πως θα γεμίσει την τσέπη του ΤΩΡΑ και όχι σε 1-2 μήνες  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Δεν δουλεύω στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά για υπολόγισε το κόστος πόσων DSLAM χρειάζονται για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών ανά την Επικράτεια, τις εργατοώρες των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ, το κόστος επέκτασης του υπαρχοντος δικτύου DSL σε όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας (σε κάθε πόλη υπάρχει και Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα) και μετά επανέλθου... 
> 
> 
> Ναι γαμώτο. Αντί να έχει 30€ το μήνα κέρδος από τον κάθε συνδρομητή, θα έχει μόνο 3€... 
> Και ένα δάκρυ κύλησε...


Φίλε Φαίδων, στην ιδανική κοινωνία της αγαθοεργίας, θα δουλεύαμε όλοι δωρεάν και κανείς δεν θα έβγαζε κέρδος.

Όταν αναφερόμαστε στον μεγαλύτερο Οργανισμό της Ελλάδας (από τον οποίο όλες οι Κυβερνήσεις που πέρασαν από την Ελλάδα κοιτάνε να αρμέξουν λεφτά), πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να ισχύσει η παραπάνω θεωρία?  ::

----------


## dti

Νεώτερα για το θέμα:





> Σε φοιτητές και σπουδαστές
> *Επιχειρήματα υπέρ του γρήγορου διαδικτύου*
> 
> Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
> Τετάρτη, 15 Ιουνίου 2005 07:00 
> 
> ΣΕΙΡΑ από επιχειρήματα προβάλλει η τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά προκειμένου να προχωρήσει η κυβερνητική εξαγγελία για την παροχή φθηνής πρόσβασης στο γρήγορο internet (ADSL) των φοιτητών και σπουδαστών χωρίς τη συμμετοχή του Εθνικού Δικτύου Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας. 
> 
> Η μάχη που μαίνεται στο παρασκήνιο - όπως έγραψε χθες η «Ν» - φαίνεται να είναι σκληρή και το θέμα βεβαίως θα λήξει οριστικά μόνον όταν ανακοινωθούν επισήμως οι λεπτομέρειες του πώς θα παρέχεται η φθηνή πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο (εκκρεμεί μεταξύ άλλων να αποφασιστεί το ποιος θα κάνει τις ανακοινώσεις καθώς η κυβερνητική πρωτοβουλία προχώρησε από δύο υπουργεία, Ανάπτυξης και Μεταφορών).
> ...

----------


## MAuVE

Ενδιαφέρον.

Αν αφήσουν απ' έξω το ΕΔΕΤ και την κάνουν την δουλειά οι ISP μόνοι τους, τότε να είσθε έτοιμοι για κεραυνοβόλο έρωτα ΕΔΕΤ-ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## dti

Ακριβώς, αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, όταν διάβασα αυτή την είδηση!  ::

----------


## nvak

> Ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Αν αφήσουν απ' έξω το ΕΔΕΤ και την κάνουν την δουλειά οι ISP μόνοι τους, τότε να είσθε έτοιμοι για κεραυνοβόλο έρωτα ΕΔΕΤ-ΑΜΔΑ.


Καλός ο έρωτας. Λέτε να είναι καλό και στο κρεβάτι το ΕΔΕΤ ?  :: 
Ελπίζω να μην του αρέσει το αυταρχικό  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Αν αφήσουν απ' έξω το ΕΔΕΤ και την κάνουν την δουλειά οι ISP μόνοι τους, τότε να είσθε έτοιμοι για κεραυνοβόλο έρωτα ΕΔΕΤ-ΑΜΔΑ.


Και δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί αφήσανε απ' έξω το ΕΔΕΤ και πήγανε με τους ISPs;

Για να μην γκρινιάζουνε βρε κουτό, για να πάρουν και αυτοί ένα κομματάκι από την πίττα και να μην αντιδράσουν.

Εσύ τώρα λες ότι θα βγει το ΕΔΕΤ (που είναι κρατικό δίκτυο και δεν του καίγεται καρφί) να τα κάνει πλακάκια με το ΑΜΔΑ, για να δώσουν Internet στους φοιτητές, και να ανταγωνιστούν τους ISPs;

Θα σας τα κόψουν τα χέρια από τη ρίζα.

Α, και μη ρωτήσεις ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για το project, δεν θέλεις να μάθεις...

----------


## andreas

μερικα πηγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14001
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14001

----------


## sotiris

> Α, και μη ρωτήσεις ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για το project, δεν θέλεις να μάθεις...


Αφού ήταν πετυχημένη η διαπραγμάτευση, γιατί το γράφεις έτσι, υποδηλώνοντας ότι τυχόν νέα προσπάθεια σύγκλισης θα είναι αποτυχημένη?

----------


## Brat3

Καταρχήν το καταστατικό του ΕΔΕΤ τα επιτρέπει αυτά που φαντάζονται ορισμένοι ? 

Μπορεί το ΕΔΕΤ να γίνει από ερευνητικό δίκτυο, ISP ? Και γιατί να γεμίσει τις γραμμές του με "σκουπίδια" ? Όταν οι γραμμές του ΕΔΕΤ με τα πανεπιστήμια πέφτουν κάθε Χ μέρες για λόγους αναβάθμισης (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) ποιος μετά ακούει τον κάθε φοιτητή που δεν θα μπορεί να βλέπει το "ιντερνέτ" του...

Η μήπως το helpdesk του ΕΔΕΤ έχει όρεξη να ασχολείται με το γιατί δεν δουλεύει ο IE του κάθε φοιτητή...

Το ΕΔΕΤ θα τρέξει να συνεργαστεί με το AWMN και το KWMN και το TWMN για να δώσει ντε και καλά internet στους φοιτητές....όλη η ελλάδα μια "ερευνητική γειτονιά" που θα έλεγε και ο ΟΤΕ...

αλλάξτε πλευρό που κοιμάστε το βράδυ....

----------


## sotiris

Brat3
μια απο τις πολλες συζητησεις (προσεχε και τις ημερομηνιες και τα προσωπα), υπαρχουν βεβαια παρα πολλα ακομα τοπικ σχετικα με το θεμα.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 5%C4%C5%D4

http://www.grnet.gr/index.php?op=modloa ... anguage=el



> Κανονισμός χρήσης ΕΔΕΤ (αποσπασμα)
> 
> Το ΕΔΕΤ διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να παρέχει υπηρεσίες και σε άλλα δίκτυα, με τον όρο η παροχή των υπηρεσιών αυτών να μην παραβιάζει τον μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα του και να αποβαίνει σε άμεσο όφελος των συνδεδεμένων δικτύων. Υπό την έννοια αυτή το ΕΔΕΤ παρέχει στην ευρύτερη Ελληνική δικτυακή κοινότητα υπηρεσίας διασύνδεσης δικτύων Internet, εγκαθιστώντας και συντηρώντας Κόμβους Διασύνδεσης Δικτύων Internet. Η ακαδημαϊκή - ερευνητική, μη εμπορική φύση του ΕΔΕΤ σημαίνει πως:
> 
> * Δεν επιτρέπεται να διακινείται πάνω από το ΕΔΕΤ πληροφορία της οποίας τόσο ο αποστολέας όσο και ο παραλήπτης είναι εμπορικοί φορείς ή δίκτυα που δεν ανήκουν στα προαναφερόμενα ή στα αντίστοιχά τους στο εξωτερικό.
> * Δεν επιτρέπεται η άσκηση εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ. Στις δραστηριότητες αυτές περιλαμβάνεται η πώληση αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών, η υπεκμίσθωση χωρητικότητας και η διαφήμιση, από τα συνδεδεμένα δίκτυα ή από τρίτους. Εξαιρείται η αγορά αγαθών μέσω του Διαδικτύου από χρήστες των συνδεδεμένων στο ΕΔΕΤ δικτύων.
> * Δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση του ΕΔΕΤ για άλλους σκοπούς πέρα των ερευνητικών και εκπαιδευτικών όπως προαναφέρθηκαν.
> * Επιτρέπεται η παροχή δωρεάν υπηρεσιών προς όφελος καταρχήν της Ελληνικής Ακαδημαϊκής - Ερευνητικής κοινότητας και στη συνέχεια γενικότερα της κοινότητας του Διαδικτύου.
> .

----------


## blizardbill

> Δεν δουλεύω στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά για υπολόγισε το κόστος πόσων DSLAM χρειάζονται για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών ανά την Επικράτεια....


Παιδιά, οι φοιτητές είναι από τους πιο σίγουρους πελάτες του Επακ, αφού όλο και κάπου χρειάζονται το ιντερνετ.
Μπορεί να τους παίρνει ο Οτε 5-10 ευρώ το μήνα για πλάκα, με μια ώρα σύνδεσης την μέρα , τα οποία μπαίνουν κατευθείαν στο ταμείο, χωρίς επένδυση και κόπο.

Οπότε δεν έχει να κερδίσει τίποτα από αυτούς βάζοντας τους στο dsl , ούτε να ελπίζει για μελλοντικά κέρδη, και το μόνο που θα προσπαθήσει ο ΟΤΕ είναι το κλασικό, να καθυστερήσει όσο πιο πολύ μπορεί και να φέρνει εμπόδια .
Γιαυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα πετύχουν οι προσπάθειες της κυβέρνησης, και πολύ αμφιβάλω.

----------


## pikos

http://www.presspoint.gr/release.asp?id=67342

----------


## mojiro

> ...


μα νομιζω οτι το κοματι για εμπορικη εκμεταλευση του δυκτιου της ΕΔΕΤ
συμπλεει με αυτο του συλλογου και γενικα με την προοπτικη του δικου
μας δικτυου.

και οσο αφορα αυτο με τις dsl δεν θα κατσω να ασχοληθω με το κοστος
διοτι απλα προκειται για κοροϊδία. αυτο που με χαλασε ειναι που δεν θα
χρησιμοποιηθει το ΕΔΕΤ. αυτο τι τους πειραζε ? αφου αυτος ηταν και ο
αποτερος σκοπος.... τελος παντων, ασπρη μερα στην Ελλαδα με τις νεες
τεχνολογιες(και λυσεις και ιδεες και και και) δεν θα δουμε ευκολα μου
φενεται...

οκ αμα ειναι θα βαλω free proxy προς το ΕΔΕΤ μεσω της dial up μου....
μπουκαρετε να μοιραστουμε τα bytes...

----------


## dti

Εξελίξεις...

*
Πηγή: Καθημερινή*

*Tελικό σχέδιο για παροχή φθηνού Internet στους φοιτητές*

Tου Φωτη Kολλια

Mετά πολλών βασάνων και αφού αποσύρθηκαν τα δύο προηγούμενα σενάρια, η κυβέρνηση είναι έτοιμη να ανακοινώσει την οριστική λύση για το φοιτητικό Internet. Tο προηγούμενο σενάριο το οποίο προέβλεπε ότι οι γραμμές στους φοιτητές θα παρέχονται αποκλειστικά από τον OTE απερρίφθη από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eπιτροπή και, όπως ήταν φυσικό, δεν εγκρίθηκε από την Eθνική Eπιτροπή Tηλεπικοινωνιών και Tαχυδρομείων (EETT). Mε βάση την τελική πρόταση, οι φοιτητές θα καταβάλλουν 15 ευρώ μηνιαίως για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ADSL, με ταχύτητα 384 Kbps, χωρίς περιορισμούς στον όγκο δεδομένων που θα «κατεβάζουν».

Για το σκοπό αυτό θα αξιοποιηθεί η δικτυακή υποδομή του Eθνικού Δικτύου Eρευνας & Tεχνολογίας (EΔET), ενώ οι φοιτητές θα μπορούν να απευθύνονται τόσο στον OTE όσο και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα για την απόκτηση γραμμής ADSL.

*Δικτυακή υποδομή*

Tο EΔET θα παρέχει τη δικτυακή υποδομή προκειμένου να μην επιβαρυνθούν τα δίκτυα των εταιρειών παροχής πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (ISPs). Oι τελευταίοι αναλαμβάνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φοιτητών, τις χρεώσεις και γενικότερα τη λογιστική διαχείριση του εγχειρήματος. Mάλιστα, πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί ειδική ιστοσελίδα στο Διαδίκτυο, στην οποία οι ISPs θα καταχωρίζουν τις προσφορές τους προς τους φοιτητές.

Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι αδειοδοτημένοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι και ISPs, υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα καθοριστούν σύντομα.

Στην κυβέρνηση υποστηρίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο για την παροχή φθηνών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στους φοιτητές ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει σε ακόμα χαμηλότερες χρεώσεις από τα 15 ευρώ. Σε αντίθεση με τις δύο προηγούμενες «εκδόσεις» του σχεδίου, όπου ενισχυόταν ο OTE, η λύση που προτείνεται «ενισχύει τον ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων και γι’ αυτό το λόγο έγινε κατ’ αρχήν δεκτή από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eνωση».

Eπιπλέον, θεωρείται ότι θα συμβάλλει στην ουσιαστική ανάπτυξη της αγοράς αδέσμευτου τοπικού βρόχου (LLU), μέσω των οποίων οι συνδρομητές εξασφαλίζουν απευθείας πρόσβαση στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, χωρίς να πληρώνουν το μηνιαίο πάγιο στον OTE. Eκτιμάται ότι οι ανταγωνιστές του OTE, αλλά και ο Oργανισμός, θα επενδύσουν σε περιοχές με πυκνό φοιτητικό πληθυσμό προκειμένου να παρέχουν και άλλες συμπληρωματικές υπηρεσίες, όπως τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις μέσω Internet (Voice over IP), υποστηρικτικό λογισμικό ή άλλες προσφορές.

O OTE, μετά την αντίδραση της Eυρωπαϊκής Eνωσης στα προηγούμενα σχέδια, εμφανίζεται συμβιβασμένος με την ιδέα ότι δεν θα μονοπωλήσει το φοιτητικό Internet, υπό το μανδύα της χορηγίας. Yπενθυμίζεται ότι τόσο η πρώτη όσο και η δεύτερη «έκδοση» του σχεδίου για το φοιτητικό Internet είχαν προκαλέσει την αντίδραση των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων, αλλά και κυβερνητικών αξιωματούχων, γιατί θεωρήθηκαν ως έμμεση επιδότηση στον OTE. H τελική λύση βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην πρόταση που είχε καταθέσει η επιτροπή που είχε συσταθεί από το υπουργείο Aνάπτυξης προκειμένου να μελετήσει το θέμα. Tα οφέλη από τις χαμηλές ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις θα έχουν, πάντως, μόνο οι τακτικοί φοιτητές, δηλαδή όσοι δεν έχουν χάσει περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο σπουδών.

----------


## nvak

Ακούγεται ότι ο νέος νόμος θα προβλέπει την παροχή ασύρματου Ιντερνετ ( τα διαδικαστικά θα είναι της ΕΕΤΤ ).

----------


## dti

Από ποιόν;  ::  Για πες...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ακούγεται ότι ο νέος νόμος θα προβλέπει την παροχή ασύρματου Ιντερνετ ( τα διαδικαστικά θα είναι της ΕΕΤΤ ).


Ορθά.. και εύστοχα… αλλά πριν αρχίσουμε το νταχτριντι εδώ στο forum ας το κοιτάξουμε λίγο ποιο βαθειά και εμπεριστατωμένα…  ::

----------


## nvak

> Από ποιόν;  Για πες...


Σε σχετική συζήτηση ενημέρωση για τους 5 απο αρμόδιο υπάλληλο πληροφορήθηκα ότι ο νόμος βρίσκεται στο στάδιο του μαζέματος υπογραφών για να πάει Βουλή.

Δυστυχώς δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει λεπτομέρειες, παρά μόνο την διαβεβαίωση ότι για μάς που κάνουμε ιδία μη εμπορική χρήση, τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ απλά και θα εφαρμοσθεί ο ευρωπαικός νόμος.

Σε ανταπάντηση " δηλαδή για εμπορική χρήση, ιντερνετ κλπ θα απαγορεύεται ? " η απάντηση ήταν, "όχι και για παροχή ίντερνετ θα υπάρχει εύκολα η δυνατότητα να γίνει χρήση, τις λεπτομέρειες θα τις καθορίσει η ΕΕΤΤ"

----------


## Ifaistos

Ελπίζω να μην δούμε κανά πρωί κανα (w)isp να περνάει μέσα από το awmn  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Ελπίζω να μην δούμε κανά πρωί κανα (w)isp να περνάει μέσα από το awmn


Ηθελα να'ξερα ρε Στελιο πως σου ηρθε αυτο?  ::  
Μηπως εχουμε κανενα isp συνδεδεμενο στο δικτυο?  ::  

(και σκεφτομουνα και μονολογουσα, καλα μονο εγω σκεφτομαι τρελλα πραγματα?)  ::

----------


## dti

*Πηγή: Κέρδος*

*Βρέθηκε η χρυσή τομή για το φθηνό Internet στους φοιτητές* 

27/10/2005

Του Β. Μανδραβέλη

Με τον κωδική ονομασία «Ηφαιστίωνας», η κυβέρνηση θα προσφέρει το φθηνό ευρυζωνικό Internet στους φοιτητές. Η λύση που αναμένεται ν' ανακοινωθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες από τους αρμόδιους υπουργούς, Μ. Λιάπη και Δ. Σιούφα, αναμένεται να δώσει αντί περίπου 17-18 ευρώ πλήρη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση στους φοιτητές χωρίς χρονοχρέωση ή ογκοχρέωση.
Στο σχέδιο που έχει προκριθεί, θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα όλοι οι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών Ιντερνετ (ISPs) να συμμετάσχουν. Βασικός δε άξονας υλοποίησης αναδεικνύεται το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Ερευνας & Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ), το οποίο θα προσφέρει υπηρεσίες διαδικτύωση κορμού. Κάθε πάροχος που θέλει να συμμετάσχει στο εγχείρημα, θα βάλει εγγύηση 500.000 ευρώ, προκειμένου να μην υπάρξουν καιροσκοπικά φαινόμενα. 
Οι φοιτητές θα βρίσκουν τις προσφορές των ISPs στο site «Ifestion», που θα δημιουργήσει η Γενική Γραμματεία Ερευνα και Τεχνολογίας (ΓΓΕΤ). Η χρέωση θα αφορά περίπου 15 ευρώ για το κόστος πρόσβασης -που είναι η χαμηλότερη χονδρική χρέωση που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ- και από εκεί πέρα το θέμα των χρεώσεων για την παροχή της υπηρεσίας θα εναπόκειται στον ανταγωνισμό. Στελέχη που βρίσκονται κοντά στο project αναφέρουν ότι το κόστος της υπηρεσίας πρόσβασης μπορεί να κατέλθει σε 2-3 ευρώ -από 20-30 ευρώ που είναι σήμερα- στην προοπτική του ανοίγματος της αγοράς και της απόκτησης πελατείας μετά την λήξη των σπουδών των φοιτητών.
Το εγχείρημα, για το οποίο «έτρεξε» κυρίως ο γ.γ. Ερευνας & Τεχνολογίας, Ι. Τσουκαλάς, με εντολή του ίδιου του Πρωθυπουργού, προκειμένου να μην μένει εκκρεμής η εξαγγελία του, έχει προηγούμενο στην Ολλανδία, το οποίο λειτουργεί βάσει του εθνικού ΕΔΕΤ της χώρας. Επιπλέον, το μοντέλο δεν προσκρούει σε κανόνες ανταγωνισμού, όπως συνέβαινε με την προσφορά του ΟΤΕ για 5 ευρώ ανά γραμμή πρόσβασης ΑDSL.
Εχει προβλεφθεί ακόμη αναλυτική διαδικασία για την εγγραφή των φοιτητών, αλλά και η αποτροπή να εγγράφονται άλλοι πολίτες που δεν έχουν δικαίωμα στο φθηνό Ιντερνετ. Εάν δε ξεκινήσει σύντομα η διαδικασία διάθεσής του, τότε είναι πιθανό ο αριθμός των φοιτητών που θα κάνουν χρήση της προσφοράς να ανέλθει στους 35.000-40.000 μέχρι τον Ιούνιο. Ο συνολικός αριθμός των φοιτητών σε βάθος 12 έως 18 μήνες εκτιμάται σε 100.000 περίπου.
Το έργο αυτό θα έχει κόστος περί τα 3-4 εκατ. ευρώ για πέντε χρόνια, ένα κόστος που συνεχώς θα κατεβαίνει λόγω της διαρκούς μείωσης της χρέωσης του εύρους ζώνης στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Αρα ένα «κλειδί» στην υπόθεση αυτή είναι η ανάληψη της ευθύνης από κάποιον κυβερνητικό φορέα, για την κάλυψη του κόστους των 3-4 εκατ. ευρώ, με τη μορφή ίσως της επιδότησης του ΕΔΕΤ.

----------


## andreas

Για να δουμε....

----------


## mojiro

> Για να δουμε....


μη χαιρεσε μεχρι να γινει πραγματικοτητα θα μας εχει μηνει ενα εξαμηνο στο ΤΕΙ  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Εχει προβλεφθεί ακόμη αναλυτική διαδικασία για την εγγραφή των φοιτητών, αλλά και η αποτροπή να εγγράφονται άλλοι *πολίτες που δεν έχουν δικαίωμα στο φθηνό Ιντερνετ.*


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ήμαρτον... 
Το ακούσαμε και αυτό...
Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι όλοι οι πολίτες έχουν ίσα δικαίωματα σε αυτή τη χώρα...  ::   ::   ::  

Στο τέλος βλέπω οι "πολίτες που δεν έχουν δικαίωμα στο φθηνό Ιντερνετ." να πληρώνουν το "λογαριασμό" γιατί σιγά μην βρεθει κρατικός φορές να "ρίχνει" 4-5 εκ Ευρώ στο ΕΔΕΤ....

----------


## MerNion

Εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα...; Τι γίνεται με αυτή την ιστορία; Θα δούμε φθηνές adsl πριν πάρουμε το πτυχίο;

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα κάνουμε μια εισήγηση να πάρεις 1 μήνα free και δώρο για την αποφοίτηση σου!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα...; Τι γίνεται με αυτή την ιστορία; Θα δούμε φθηνές adsl πριν πάρουμε το πτυχίο;


Ανακοίνωση στο site του υπουργείου Παιδείας
http://www.ypepth.gr/docs/internet_foitites_051202.pdf

----------


## MerNion

> Στα τέλη Μαρτίου ξεκινά η κανονική λειτουργία του προγράμματος Δίοδος, το οποίο εξασφαλίζει για τους φοιτητές πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο με φθηνές συνδέσεις DSL. 
> 
> Η πιλοτική φάση του προγράμματος που ξεκίνησε τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία, με τη συμμετοχή πολλών Παρόχων, του Εθνικού Δικτύου Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ) και ακαδημαϊκών Ιδρυμάτων, ανέφεραν την Τρίτη στην συνεδρίαση της Κυβερνητικής Επιτροπής οι υπουργοί Ανάπτυξης, Δημήτρης Σιούφας, Παιδείας. Μαριέττα Γιαννάκου και Μεταφορών, Μιχάλης Λιάπης.
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα Δίοδος αφορά περίπου 600.000 νέους και προσφέρει μόνιμες ευρυζωνικές (γρήγορες) συνδέσεις DSL, στην οικία του φοιτητή, χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και με ονομαστική ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον 384/128 Kbps.
> 
> Στην κοινή ανακοίνωση των τριών υπουργείων προστίθεται ότι ήδη έχουν προσκληθεί οι Πάροχοι υπηρεσιών Διαδικτύου (ISPs) να υπογράψουν σύμβαση με την ΕΔΕΤ ΑΕ του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης για τις προνομιακές φοιτητικές συνδρομές. 
> 
> Οι συμμετέχοντες Πάροχοι θα δημοσιοποιούν τις δεσμευτικές προσφορές τους στο Πληροφοριακό Σύστημα ΔΙΟΔΟΣ μέσω του οποίου θα μπορούν να ενημερώνονται και να εγγράφονται οι δικαιούχοι φοιτητές.
> ...


http://www.diodos.edu.gr/




> Εγγραφές και Αιτήσεις θα γίνονται από 27 Μαρτίου 2006, 12:30 μμ


Επιτελους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Το βασικό είναι αύτό:




> Και αν η γραμμή δεν είναι στο όνομα του φοιτητή αλλά στο όνομα συγγενή ή εκμισθωτή του:
> 
> * Εξουσιοδότηση του κατόχου της γραμμής ότι αποδέχεται την ενεργοποίηση ADSL πρόσβασης.


που σημαίνει ότι γλυτώσαμε από το "η γραμμή να είναι στο όνομα του φοιτητή"
Πάω να κάνω αίτηση για μεταπτυχιακό  ::

----------


## menipos

*Το όλο θέμα μία είναι μία απάτη !!!*

Παιδιά παρακολούθησα αυτή την συζητισούλα και μου φάνηκε λίγο φαρσοκωμωδία γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.
1) Shairing LLU . Σκεφτήκατε τι θα δώσει η ΕΔΕΤ, ψίχουλα. Ακομή όλοι όσοι θα πέσουν στον πειρασμό να αποκτήσουν μία μουφα 512 μέσω ΕΔΕΤ θα φωνάζουν lag lag lag όχι άλλο, τόσο πολύ που θα τους γίνει εφιάλτης, θα βλέπουν στον ύπνο τους ms αντί για προβατάκια.
2) Κόστος! Μία ADSL κοστίζει ξεφτίλα π.χ. εγώ έχω vivodi 512 και σκάω 25e το μήνα για όλα! Προσοχή : Είναι πολύ ακριβή σε σχέση με την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα καλύτερο και φτηνότερο (Μην μπερδεύουμε το AWMN ή άλλα Wireless Network-άλλο πεπόνια , άλλο καρπούζια).
3) Και όσο ενδιαφέρθηκαν οι φοιτητές για την ADSL τόσο καιρό αλλό τόσο να ενδιαφερθούν και τώρα άντε και λίγο παραπάνω.
4) Αν γίνει πολύ μεγάλος ντόρος στα ΜΜΕ το πολύ να στραφούν οι φοιτητές ως προς τις εταιρίες και όχι στην ΕΔΕΤ γιατί σιγά και την διαφορά κόστους που υπάρχει 5-10e.Λίγοι θα πάνε μέσω ΕΔΕΤ.
Όλα αυτά είναι τριπάκια των εταιριών και της κυβερνήσεως για διαφημιστική κατανάλωση.
Και συν όλων αυτών έρχεται και η ADSL2 (από το καλοκαίρι περίπου) φανταστείτε την τιμή της ADSL μετά στα καροτσάκια της ομόνοιας θα την πουλάνε.

Sorry για το πρίξιμό του κειμένου μου αλλά θέλω να σας δώσω να συνειδητοποιήσετε το τι συμβαίνει και όχι να σας πρήξω.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΑΣ!!!  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

menipos δεν μιλάμε για ΕΔΕΤ.
Μιλάμε για παροχή από τις εταιρίες φοιτητικού πακέτου όπως αυτό υλοποιείται από το ΔΙΟΔΟΣ, με την δέσμευση ότι τα πάντα δεν υπερβαίνουν τα 15€/μήνα.
Σκέψου το σαν έκπτωση για τους φοιτητές. η μόνη διαφορά από τα υπόλοιπα είναι το ip-range...
Θα σε βοηθήσει να δεις αυτό http://diodos.gsrt.gr/Packages.aspx
Πάντως οι τιμές σε σχέση με την ετήσια δέσμευση εμένα δεν με ικανοποιούν ακόμα..

----------

